# More ... > Exchange and mart >  scottish honey wanted

## theBeeMan

Hi
im in the dumfries area
looking to buy upto a couple of hundred pounds of honey will travel up to 50 miles
please email me
mike@the-beeman.co.uk

----------


## marion.orca

This maybe a strange question - but why do you need 200 pounds of honey ?

----------


## theBeeMan

i need it because i can sell much more than i can produce

----------


## marion.orca

Wouldn't Bee-Keepers want to sell their own honey harvest, and more besides if they had the supplies ?

----------


## Neonach

As I'm sure you're well aware, not being of your own production, you will of course have to label it accordingly, so as to avoid any chance of confusion in the minds of your customers with your own stuff. You might well discover - by way of less sales or having to reduce prices - that your customers are actually buying because they like the idea of buying direct from the grower - the bee man himself. However you might find that - lower prices or not - you make far more money from selling other's production - and a far better return for your time and trouble. Time to consider whether it's the money that's important, or the beekeeping.

----------

